# Van Der Graaf Generator



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

VDGG releasing a new album in April









I thought they were all dead









http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B...4659301-0235634


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not too familiar with them but I do remember Theme 1 (at least I think that was what it was called







) because it was used as the theme tune to a competition on the Friday Night Rock Show as aired on Radio 1, the dj being one Tommy Vance - back in the days of yore


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They were very dark .... Prog Rockers







Their album _"H to He, Who Am The Only One"_ had a big impression on me as a youngster ....

The track _Killer_ has to be one of the darkest tracks ever done

_On a black day in black month_

at the black bottom of the sea,

Your mother gave birth to you and died

immediately ....

Of course we didnt commit suicide or blame VDGG for all our problems ... not even when we played it backwards ...







.... things were different I guess


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> They were very dark .... Prog Rockers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve got that album actually I used to wonder round school singing that very song

such a cheerful little number









Talking of cheerful songs (and digressing from VDGG for a moment) Does anyone remember `Pearls Before Swine`?

They made Leonard Cohen sound almost happy









Just remembered I`ve got albums by both of them as well









No wonder I`m so well balanced


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I was more Paper Lace & Dawn myself


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I was more Paper Lace & Dawn myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Name rings a bell but that's about all.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i heard last night that tommy vance has died recently







,i didn't know he was a dj,i've only seen him on 'dumber & dumber'he was easily the best presenter of all the caught on tape programmes imho.

regards john.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I quite like Tommy Vance; although I grew up with Alan "Fluff" Freeman .... I think Vance took over from Freeman ?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

He died on March 6th following a stroke - sad news







. First John Peel and now Tommy - all the greats are leaving us!!









Here's a link (including an audio link to theme1) to more information about Tommy's career: http://www.radiorewind.co.uk/tommy_vance_page.htm


----------

